# Erk...Penis plug...



## kenRakuu

Whats the best way to remove penis plugs and how many times a day should I check for them? Poor Albert, poor, poor Albert.


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Lol ! Poor Albert indeed 8O This might sound pretty terrible, but...
I think you just need to dampen a cloth with warm water, pull back the penis sheath, then wipe it and it should come off. Three checks a day should do it. Morning, evening and before you go to bed.


----------



## kenRakuu

Hallie-Mae said:


> Lol ! Poor Albert indeed 8O This might sound pretty terrible, but...
> I think you just need to dampen a cloth with warm water, pull back the penis sheath, then wipe it and it should come off. Three checks a day should do it. Morning, evening and before you go to bed.


 I've been doing the warm damp cloth. He gets so upset. It has to be done so he can pee though,poor bugger. Uhg, Three times a day it is. He's such a sweet little love, and everything happens to him...


----------



## lilspaz68

I found twice a day worked for my boys. poor little buggers


----------



## ariana

what are penis plugs? and how do rats get them? do all male rats get them?


----------



## kenRakuu

ariana said:


> what are penis plugs? and how do rats get them? do all male rats get them?


 When a male rat is older and becomes more lethargic, sick or sometimes paralyzed he will not be able to take care of normal cleaning on the lower half of his body, including his Genitals. 

Because males always have moister and erm, male gunk, in there genital area the urethra can become blocked with a buildup of this substance, that needs to be cleared away 2 to three times daily; to keep them from having difficulty passing urine or getting bladder type infections. 

Thats it I think.


----------



## kenRakuu

Thank you Hallie-Mae and lilspaz. 

I'm gunna do twice a day to keep his stress down. 

poor Alby.


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ

How would you know if your rat had a penis plug? Sorry guys, I'm a newbie :lol:


----------



## chevalrose

xMR.GOMEZ said:


> How would you know if your rat had a penis plug? Sorry guys, I'm a newbie :lol:


Always better to ask questions I say. 

Im interested in this myself seeing as how I have all males.


----------



## kenRakuu

xMR.GOMEZ said:


> How would you know if your rat had a penis plug? Sorry guys, I'm a newbie :lol:


 I only check for them with Older, sick, or disabled males becuase they have a harder time bending and reaching to clean, If he has penis plug you might also want to wipe him down with a baby wipe once a day to keep his coat clean. Before Albert died I would also use a damp cloth to clean his face a little becuase he would get alot of poryphin around his nose.


----------



## Hallie-Mae

xMR.GOMEZ said:


> How would you know if your rat had a penis plug? Sorry guys, I'm a newbie :lol:


They're visible to the naked eye 
Basically they're just a clump of waxy white substance blocking the urethra, so you can see them


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ

Thanks guys. I'm just wondering because im getting two 5 week old males today!


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Gosh, I'm getting two males soon aswell 8D
I'm so so SO excited but sort of scared about their buck grease / penis plugs / general man bits


----------



## chevalrose

My boys didn't have bad buck grease until a couple months ago (they are a year now). It seems they are always a little orange now 

Poor male animals and their winkies...same thing kind of happens with horses and you have to clean their sheaths.


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ

Gee, something to look forward too. lol


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ

Gee, something to look forward too. lol


----------



## myboys2

Chinchillas are also prone to penis plugs. When I had one I had no idea to check for them and he started getting a smell so I took him to the vet and ta-da! penis plug. ew I know.


----------

